# i5 2400 vs x6 1055T



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2011)

Need to build a system for my friend
here's the requirement

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
 A:Basic usage along with light gaming(will add gfx card later) 

 2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
 A:Yes

 3. What is your MAX budget?
 A:26k , 28k if necessary but not a single penny extra

 4. Planning to overclock? 
 A:No

 5. Which OS are you planning to use?
 A:Win 7 Ultimate 64bit

 6. How much hard drive space is needed?
 A:500gb

 7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
 A:Already bought a monitor -->Dell ST2320L 23" Wide LED


 8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
 A:his 4

 9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
 A:him...no i guess , but i'll assemble 

 10. When are you planning to buy the system?
 A:tomorrow

 11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
 A:Yes...he clearly mentioned that he don't want to upgrade his processor and motherboard for at least 3-4 years

 12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
 A:speakers,monitor,graphic card, ups and no gaming accessory required

 13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
 A:will be buying from Nehru place, SMC international

 14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
 A:motherboard will be crucial part here.Though he is not inclined to intel or AMD, he'll go for any one which fit the spot.I suggested him a x6 confiuration as below:

AMD Phenom II x6 1055T @7.8k
Gigabyte 880g UD3H @ 5k?(dunno the exact price of this mobo)
Gskill/Corsair 2*2gb @ 2.2k 
CM elite 430 @ 2.5k
WD Cavier Blue 500gb @ 1.8k
*PSU*this is the main problem.Since he wont be buying online, the PSU stock in nehru place is crap.SMC is only selling CM PSUs.Other shops are not that reliable, will give them a try though
Logitech KBM combo @ .5k


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, I would too back your rig, the X6 

Another alternative for mobo would be:



MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 5.2k

Corsair Vengeance 4GB @ 2k

Seagate 500GB @ 1.8k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k or CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k

PSU:- Pray thee try for the Corsair VX450W, so he can add a mid-range GPU later on without hassles.

Logitech G1 Gaming Desktop @ 1.4k(spend extra here from what is saved in cabinet, it's worth it)


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2011)

that motherboard does not supports 1600mhz speed for RAM if i'm not wrong
and yes i'll be trying my best to lay my hands on corsair if possible
if CM, I'll be buying real power pro 460W then


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 3, 2011)

+1 for AMD Phenom II x6 1055T


Tagan should be available in New Delhi? Isnt it available?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2011)

don't know about tagan
but tacens supero 500W was available at SMC for 2.5k


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2011)

^^ I dont think opting for a 1055t against i5 2400 is a good idea. Check *this*.

1055t doesn't make any sense when compared with the sandybridge quadcores. They simply outperform them by miles.

Here's my config :



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9.3k
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67VR-B3|4.5k
*RAM*
|Corsair CMV4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB|2k
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1.9k
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|0.9k
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4k
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1.5k
*Mouse*
|Gigabyte GM-M6800 Noble Black|0.7k
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|0.4k
|
*Total*
|25.2k
This config is much much better than the x6 config. The psu is pretty powerful and can handle a single powerful gpu upto a 6970.

The board i suggested has sata 6gbps ports and usb 3.0 ports as well. About upgradability, it also supports the upcoming ivybridge processors for socket 1155 platform.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2011)

@vicky
this is looking good
if that motherboard is available, then i'll surely recommend him to go for your suggested setup
but if that mobo isn't available, then are there any alternatives in that price range
can extend budget a bit


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2011)

^^ Yup the board is pretty common. It will be available. Its even available in my place ( orissa-bhubaneshwar). So it will be surely available in delhi without any hitches. Just check it out mate.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2011)

also, as he mentioned that he wont be upgrading his cpu and motherboard anytime soon
so is that motherboard reliable?heard any issues about it?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ I dont think opting for a 1055t against i5 2400 is a good idea. Check *this*.
> 
> 1055t doesn't make any sense when compared with the sandybridge quadcores. They simply outperform them by miles.



It isn't by miles, and in gaming, the GPU used has to be taken into consideration (I think GTX580), whereas here we are talking about light gaming only.

Plus, if the OP has any urges of OverClocking at all, SB is the biggest failure there(the locked versions that is)


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2011)

^^ 1055t isn't that much of an overclocker. It isn't black edition you know and tinkering with bclk isn't everyone's cup of tea.

Besides even an overclocked 1055t will fall short of an i5 2400 in almost all benchmarks including cpu based video encoding. Clock per clock, sandybridge decimates its thuban based competition. Its higher memory bandwidth performance is still untouched and unmatched. That's why everyone is recommending the i5 based quad cores in the pc buying guide instead of amd x6 after a long research.

If you talk gaming, no matter what card you use, you will get lower frames in a 1055t than an i5 2400. Its been tested.

Check *this*. A list of recommended gaming cpu's for june 2011 by tomshardware. They haven't mentioned x6 anywhere because they don't do justice anymore. *I'm not saying they are bad but in that pricepoint, better cpu's are available.*



Piyush said:


> also, as he mentioned that he wont be upgrading his cpu and motherboard anytime soon
> so is that motherboard reliable?heard any issues about it?



That board is absolutely reliable pal. No known issues to be worried about.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2011)

ok so its final
i'll go for 2400 with intel H67( finger crossed )
thanks to all of you for your valuable suggestions


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

@ baba

i52400 is a nice choice...

Also...have a look at *this*


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2011)

> ^^ 1055t isn't that much of an overclocker.



I respect everyone's opinion, but not when he/she doesn't know what he/she's talking about.

X6 1055T overclocks to 4GHz, if that's a low figure, then god help you.



> If you talk gaming, no matter what card you use, you will get lower frames in a 1055t than an i5 2400.



Proof? It will only be this case when CPU is the bottleneck and not the GPU.



> i'll go for 2400 with intel H67( finger crossed )



Good, happy gaming!


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

^


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> I respect everyone's opinion, but not when he/she doesn't know what he/she's talking about.
> 
> X6 1055T overclocks to 4GHz, if that's a low figure, then god help you.



Well everybody is not an expert overclocker and like i said earlier does not want to tinker the bclk. I think that's the reason why you have black editions and k series processors right?

For example, sandybridge's clock generator is present in the cpu. So incrementing the figure messes around with other buses as well leading to system instability. That's why intel locked them. Same situation for llano but amd did not lock them. Still not advisable to oc llano that way.

Stop behaving like a fan boy pal. Even at 4ghz speeds does not help the 1055t to get past an i5 2400 at its default speeds ( not even in multithreaded applications). Its still pathetically slow. So why to go for a slower cpu just because it can be overclocked and that too without any significant performance gains.

Btw, the non-k cpu's support limited overclocking *(multiplier isn't fully unlocked)*. So cpu's like core i5 2400 reach 3.6ghz easily but a p67 or z68 mobo is mandatory. Check *this.*
So i5 2400 @ 3.6ghz will simply pawn 1055t @ 4ghz and the latter also need special cooling to reach that mark whereas intel stock cooler will suffice for ocing non-k processors.

Please provide some links to back your words rather than laying your points blindly.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2011)

> Well everybody is not an expert overclocker and like i said earlier does not want to tinker the bclk. I think that's the reason why you have black editions and k series processors right?
> 
> For example, sandybridge's clock generator is present in the cpu. So incrementing the figure messes around with other buses as well leading to system instability. That's why intel locked them. Same situation for llano but amd did not lock them. Still not advisable to oc llano that way.



Sandy Bridge is a disgrace to Overclocking, it killed the ENTIRE FUN OF OVERCLOCKING.

"k" series, up the multiplier to Overclock. It's become child's play.

Now hear me when I say, IT WAS NEVER SUPPOSED TO BE CHILD'S PLAY.

Half the excitement dies there itself.



> Stop behaving like a fan boy pal. Even at 4ghz speeds does not help the 1055t to get past an i5 2400 at its default speeds ( not even in multithreaded applications). Its still pathetically slow.



proof?



> So cpu's like core i5 2400 reach 3.6ghz



Pretty high huh? I remember the time and the THRILL of overclocking a Core 2 Duo E4300 from 1.8GHz to 3.2GHz and making it equivalent in performance to twice costing processors.

:sigh:, the golden days.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2011)

^^ Well in that case sandybridge-e's are there to fill the shoes of those cpu's. Remember that current sandybridge cpu's are not performance parts but entry to mid level cpu's. *Why to tinker with the bclk when the multiplier does the job easily?* Why complicate things for mainstream cpu's?

i5 2400 @ 3.6ghz isn't even close to high but high enough to beat current competition handsdown. It doesn't even need to reach 4ghz. That's what you call performance per clock.

Socket 2011 cpu's have both bclk and multiplier unlocked and they can be pushed like hell to satisfy guys like you maybe.

So the golden days are set to return.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 4, 2011)

> So the golden days are set to return.



Yep things are gonna light up, sad I have to go to college. BYe bye to all this for 4 years.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2011)

So bought the rig:

AMD Phenom II x6 1090T + Gigabyte 880g UD3H @ 13.7k
Corsair Vengeance 4GB stick @ 2.5k
WD Cavier blue 500GB @ 1.9k
CM Elite 334 @ 2k(CM elite 430 wasn't available nor NZXT gamma/Zebronics Bijli)
LG 22x DVD R/RW @ 0.9k
CM Real Power Pro 460W bronze @ 3.5k

Intel board wasn't available, so i5 2400 was out of reach
thanks to all of you


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2011)

^nice purchase.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 4, 2011)

> CM Elite 334 @ 2k(CM elite 430 wasn't available nor NZXT gamma/Zebronics Bijli)



Same cabby as me! HD6950 will be a bit tight, but HD6850 will be easy fit don't worry!

So you suddenly went X6 way. What made it happen? Just asking.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 4, 2011)

Piyush said:


> So bought the rig:
> 
> AMD Phenom II x6 1090T + Gigabyte 880g UD3H @ 13.7k
> Corsair Vengeance 4GB stick @ 2.5k
> ...



Nice purchase buddy. 1090t is a black edition cpu and has unlocked multiplier. So you can overclock it.

Btw what boards for i5 were available?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Same cabby as me! HD6950 will be a bit tight, but HD6850 will be easy fit don't worry!
> 
> So you suddenly went X6 way. What made it happen? Just asking.


he (my friend) made his decision for x6 
also no intel boards were available within 6k range

@vicky
only asus and gigabyte p67 boards and some z68 boards
SMC stock is empty these days

@jassy
dhanyawaad


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 5, 2011)

Piyush said:


> he (my friend) made his decision for x6
> also no intel boards were available within 6k range
> 
> @vicky
> ...



yaar smc stock of msi gpu is also empty


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase. Keep us posted with some pics 

I am very curious about the performance you'll get with that CPU. I am interested to see how much you can OC it. Maybe even compare how your CPU performs gaming wise, against mine, when OCed


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 5, 2011)

I think some benches already did that. I will check if I can fetch you any links.

If I remember Correctly OCed 1055T was also shy from i5 at stock.

AnandTech - Bench - CPU This one is without OC where i5 wins by 10% to 25% Margin in gaming.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yaar smc stock of msi gpu is also empty



yes
though Mr Gurmeet said that the stock will be renewed after 15 days or so



rchi84 said:


> Congrats on the purchase. Keep us posted with some pics
> 
> I am very curious about the performance you'll get with that CPU. I am interested to see how much you can OC it. Maybe even compare how your CPU performs gaming wise, against mine, when OCed



thanks
though this rig is of my friend's


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 5, 2011)

Piyush said:


> yes
> though Mr Gurmeet said that the stock will be renewed after 15 days or so



they told me this week they will get new stock. and now 15 days


----------

